# Fatmagul pronunciation



## Bonjules

I know it should be 'Fatmagül', but anyway.
I am trying to figure out the last syllable.
Ok, it is not like the German -gül. Or the English 'gool'.
Is it like the German 'gil'?
Or something else?
Help!


----------



## Rallino

As far as I know, it is like the German gül.


----------



## Cagsak

Bonjules said:


> I know it should be 'Fatmagül', but anyway.
> I am trying to figure out the last syllable.
> Ok, it is not like the German -gül. Or the English 'gool'.
> Is it like the German 'gil'?
> Or something else?
> Help!


I have no idea about German pronunciation. It's pronounced as Gül in the song Gülpembe.


----------



## hcanbyrm

Ben bir şey merak ediyorum. *Fatmagül'ün* suçu neydi gerçekten? diyor beyaz t-shirt giyen kişi.


----------



## _Ozgur_

Go to Google translate web site: Google Translate
Select Turkish as language in the left pane. Write Fatmagül in the left pane and hit the speaker icon on the bottom left corner of the left pane.
You should hear how it sounds if your computer has speakers.


----------



## Bonjules

Thank you Ozgur and all the others!

I wasn't looking for a German 'version' of the name, but how it sounds in Turkish.
(I think to try to 'translate' names is silly unless they have well established equivalents in another language, like famous cities etc.)
 From what I hear it is surely not like the German 'ü' like in 'früh' ; rather it seems more like the German 'i' vowel, but not exactly.
The 'g' also sounds quite unique.
The whole 3rd syllable sounds to me somewhat like (in German sounds)  -'jyii(l), although if there is an 'l' to be heard at the end I can hardly make it out.
Thanks again!


----------



## Rallino

Özgür wasn't suggesting a translation for the name. Google Translate has a *pronunciation* feature. 

In any case, I don't know where you heard _fatmagül_ but the Turkish ü and the German ü sound the same to me.


----------



## Torontal

Rallino said:


> Özgür wasn't suggesting a translation for the name. Google Translate has a *pronunciation* feature.
> 
> In any case, I don't know where you heard _fatmagül_ but the Turkish ü and the German ü sound the same to me.



I agree, Turkish and German ü (and Hungarian for that matter) sound the same to me, too. It is this sound:
Close front rounded vowel - Wikipedia


----------



## Bonjules

Well, this is quite confusing. I _did_ use the Google  feature and, even though my auditory capacity is not the best any more I can say with some
confidence that this does _not _sound like the German ü.
This German Umlaut has the features as described in the Wiki article as far as the tongue goes (forward, arched high, partially compressing the airflow), but
the lips are _protruding_ _forward, puckered - _like trying to give a peck of a kiss- *not* sideways, compressed - like more going towards the 'i' or 'ii' as it sounds in the Google pronunciation of Fatma.... This is a fundamental difference and the article seems to not always commit itself clearly one way or the other, but says
something like ...but can be protruding...
maybe they are trying to mix in too many variations into one concept.
More audio examples might shed some more light on the matter (or someone who is truly 'native' bilingual in both languages)


----------

